# Sartre? Being and Nothingness?



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm reading through this "Essay on Phenomenological Ontology" and I have to admit I'm not really *getting* it. I'm resorting to guides just to understand what is going on. Does anyone have any experience with Sartre or philosophy of this kind? I'm feeling a little bit thick for not understanding but, as I've found through Goodreads, I am not the only person to consider the text a "Ulysses" of writing. I'm not the most experienced in philosophy but I have read texts before and had nowhere near the amount of trouble I'm having with this one.

Help...? Need some input here.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 12, 2017)

I mean Sartre was one of the best philosophers in his heyday. I personally haven't read EoPO, , but what I can say is that some Philosophy is hard to read due to how the writer purposefully makes it hard to read.

In my experience some philiopshers, (but to my knowledge not Sartre) only want someone on the same mental plane as themselves to have access to their inner thoughts and philosophy. So they purposefully put a metaphysical lock of having the book brain numbingly hard to understand. 

Maybe this what you're facing, and I'm in no way calling you stupid or saying you cannot handle it, I'm just saying that Sartre is some premium philosophy in my eyes and it may just be a challenge. Heck, I've faced it too, and I also looked for help with some works. Philosophy is not a cake walk and it never should be.


----------

